# Best Skiff for SC marsh



## Marshhunt (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello all. I have been lurking here ever since we purchased a house 6 months ago on St. Helena Island In Beaufort SC. Overlooking the marsh and a tidal creek really has me wanting to explore the creeks and high tide flats while fishing. I grew up on Lake Murray in the middle of SC so I have spent a lot of time freshwater fishing but none really inshore. The million dollar question is what is the best boat for this area and type of explore-fishing? It will usually be just me but if I figure it out (that's the fun part), there will be a friend along regularly. I have been looking at everything from a BT Micro to EC Fury but looking for ideas from persons with experience. Thanks


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Explore with a john boat and then move up to a poling skiff. Lots of oysters to be found and beating up an old aluminum boat isn't so bad, but doing that to a brand new fiberglass boat hurts. Also its easier to get an aluminum boat off a sand/mud bar than it is a heavier fiberglass skiff. Other than that and if you are dead set on buying a badass skiff right away then I'd say test ride as many as you can first.


----------



## Marshhunt (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks Plantation, very good points. These boats are just so beautiful and alluring that's it's easy for me to get sucked in. I was originally looking at older, rougher skiffs but that quickly escalated to couple-of-years-old beauties. I have had several jon boats so I am familiar but can I learn to pole out of a jon boat?


----------



## Hightide03 (Nov 7, 2019)

I started out in a hightide 1503. Being from Lake Murray you are probably familiar with them, but they are an excellent little skiff for this area because of its light weight construction and 15' length. The bow entry is a little sharp which tapers to about 3 degrees in the stern making it crazy shallow but comfortable in chop for it's size. You can turn it around in any creek and it doesn't hurt as bad when you get a little friendly with the oysters. You can pick up a used hull pretty cheap and have a platform built. Super versatile.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I've also owned a 1503 hightide. They are good boats. One thing I noticed is it wasn't the best skiff to pole. Didn't track all that great for me. Just my experience. Was a fun boat though and caught tons of fish. Also don't stop or reverse so hard in them or water is coming over the transom. I currently own an older Dolphin Renegade and it is a great boat for around here. But there are many skiff designs that will fit you for here. Also depends how skinny you want to get versus crossing big open water.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

And yes you can pole a john boat but they are loud. You're fine if stealthy and not banging everything inside the boat. Don't expect any boat to pole as well as a technical poling skiff. Also poling a boat solo is not ideal at all.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The BT Micro is a great 2-angler skiff to explore the creeks and flats. It does well in a chop, but areas like Port Royal Sound can get gnarly at times. There are a couple pre-owned BT Mosquitos listed on here that would be better suited for open water crossings if you're ready to take the plunge. Otherwise, a 16-foot welded jon boat with a modified V hull (AllWeld, Scandy-White, etc.) and a roto molded cooler for poling/casting platform will get the job done in the backcountry/marsh and it will take a beating as Plantation already mentioned.


----------



## Marshhunt (Oct 30, 2019)

Hightide03 - I use to have a High Tide Bugbuster with a short shaft Yama 40 on it that we used to chase ducks in the swamp.
Plantation - My biggest conflict has been a boat small enough to maneuver creeks and man-handle if stuck on mud but large enough to float very shallow and is there enough creeks that I can mostly stay out of the open water or do I need to be prepared for that. I will probably be doing more looking than fishing when poling alone. Once I get familiar with poling and where to fish, I'll call up a fishing partner to come down and fish with me. At least that's the current plan.
Thank yall for all of the input!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lots of water to explore and learn around st Helena. Unless you just have to go run the sound for some reason ( none comes to mind) a highside 15 is a good start. U will have a trailer and could go to any ramp. Wanna fish whales branch, drive to that ramp.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Following this thread. Considering a move to SC.

My previous skiff was a center console BT, very versatile on the northern gulf and the marshes there. Interested in a side console like a waterman for my next skiff for the extra floor space. Curious if folks who run the narrow/shallow creeks of SC/GA would find sitting at a side console a disadvantage in terms of visibility over the grass, around corners, down through glare to see bottom while running on plane, etc


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Few hulls track well solo, so that is a hard way to learn to pole without some additional preparations; you need to add ballast equal to your weight to the bow to stay sane. I personally hate to do this because it seems dumb to intentionally add that much weight to a boat that I know I will have to push off sand bars. As a result, the wind blows me around when I fish alone.

Also add something elevated, whether a cooler or a platform, that lets you work around the motor. If you pole from the deck, the motor is always in the way.

I am another vote for a jon boat. They pole adequately once you add ballast as described. One of the reasons people complain about poling them is that they are often so light in the bow that they blow around like a feather.

Lastly, get the lightest practical motor that will easily plane the boat with your average load. You want a boat that floats level when loaded without passengers. While mass in the bow helps tracking when poling, motors add mass to the wrong end of the boat, thereby forcing you to add even more mass to the bow in order to pole. If a 16’ jon boat is rated to 40 hp, but a 25 hp planes it out easily with your normal load, use the 25 hp. The speed demons are horrified by the suggestion that you shouldn’t hang the biggest possible motor on a hull, but for this function, weight is more important than speed.

Nate


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Few hulls track well solo, so that is a hard way to learn to pole without some additional preparations; you need to add ballast equal to your weight to the bow to stay sane. I personally hate to do this because it seems dumb to intentionally add that much weight to a boat that I know I will have to push off sand bars. As a result, the wind blows me around when I fish alone.
> 
> Also add something elevated, whether a cooler or a platform, that lets you work around the motor. If you pole from the deck, the motor is always in the way.
> 
> ...


jon boats are best polled from the bow when fished solo IMO. learned to pole like that in an old tracker years ago.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

manny2376 said:


> jon boats are best polled from the bow when fished solo IMO. learned to pole like that in an old tracker years ago.


I have done that and it works great back in protected areas, but the tracking is poor in the wind and I always seem to be in the wind.

Nate


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Heat_PCB said:


> Following this thread. Considering a move to SC.
> 
> My previous skiff was a center console BT, very versatile on the northern gulf and the marshes there. Interested in a side console like a waterman for my next skiff for the extra floor space. Curious if folks who run the narrow/shallow creeks of SC/GA would find sitting at a side console a disadvantage in terms of visibility over the grass, around corners, down through glare to see bottom while running on plane, etc



Yes. My personal experience is that it helps a ton to stand while driving around most creeks and flats in the lowcountry. Plenty of them are around here, but I couldn't own another side console unless it had a lifted helm I could steer while standing. But I think those look ugly and I'd rather go offset center. I've saved my ass more than once by seeing bottoms I wouldn't of seen sitting.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Plantation said:


> Yes. My personal experience is that it helps a ton to stand while driving around most creeks and flats in the lowcountry. Plenty of them are around here, but I couldn't own another side console unless it had a lifted helm I could steer while standing. But I think those look ugly and I'd rather go offset center. I've saved my ass more than once by seeing bottoms I wouldn't of seen sitting.


I was afraid of that...thanks for the confirmation


----------



## jvjernig (Apr 1, 2013)

No way I would own another side console. Give me a center console or stand up tiller with grab bar. Good advice on everything above.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I run an east cape evox in the marshes. Standing up behind a center console really helps, also not going full throttle helps. Best advice i can give is look for a skiff that drafts 6-8" with a center console that tracks pretty straight. Nothing worse than fighting the boat and fighting the wind/current/ With our tide swings current is a major player.

Also, when running winding creeks around here wearing your kill switch is almost a necessity.


----------



## redstar211216 (Mar 7, 2019)

Been on many skiffs but never owned. For the experiences guys, wouldn't a good piece of advice be to take it slow on a low tides to find out where issues (such as sand and oyster bars) are? Making fishing high tides an easier navigation?


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

flysalt060 said:


> Lots of water to explore and learn around st Helena. Unless you just have to go run the sound for some reason ( none comes to mind) a highside 15 is a good start. U will have a trailer and could go to any ramp. Wanna fish whales branch, drive to that ramp.


I second what flysalt060 said. A 15'4 highsider with a 15hp tiller and a cooler in the back is a great boat to run around and learn an area in. With a little balancing practice you can pole from the cooler and they're super lightweight and easy to get out of the pluff mud. Can also be a good little boat to duck hunt out of as well and you don't feel too guilty when rubbing an oyster bed.


----------



## JGore712 (Jan 12, 2020)

Been lurking here a while, but thought I might add my two cents. I haven’t been in Beaufort very long, but I’m out any day it isn’t raining. I have an older 17T Mitzi and it does great from what I’ve experienced so far. Mostly fishing around St Helena, Sams Point, and occasionally off the Broad. I know many others in the low country with Mitzis that enjoy them. You can find older ones for a pretty good deal from time to time. They’ll come scratched so you won’t be as worried when you run up against some oysters.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Thoughts on a hog island skiff?


----------



## John Rounds (Dec 13, 2018)

Have one for sale. Great boat.


----------



## Marshhunt (Oct 30, 2019)

Yall are throwing out great info, much appreciated. It really has me thinking. I know you are right about an alum boat but TBH I am just so over them right now and looking for something different. I am not as stable as I used to be, so I am concerned about poling a Highside especially with someone else hanging over the side plus I haven’t seen any used for sale within 600 miles.

What do yall think about a Kevlar Jon boat (sort of)? What about a SM 1656. It looks like it is fairly tough, wide enough to be stable, light enough to drag and pole, and inexpensive enough to not have hurt feelings. If I gouged up a Beavertail, East Cape, etc. I might would cry and I am not secure enough to be seen in public crying over skiff scratches.

Here is one that would take me a long day to retrieve. Thoughts? https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/d/tallahassee-salt-marsh-skiff-kevlar/7055158978.html


----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

+1 for flat bottomed alum Jon boat as a first ride in the Lowcountry. Even if you end up buying a nice poling Skiff, you can keep the Jon boat because They are brutally tough.

'A Mitzi Skiff is not a bad option because it has a work boat type finish and costs much less than nicer fully finished skiffs. They seem to be able to take Some abuse.


----------



## JGore712 (Jan 12, 2020)

If you are not as stable as you used to be, the Mitzi is a good option. Big poling platform and huge bow. I can walk the perimeter of mine on the gunnels and it isn't as tippy as other skiffs I've been on. I have not fished out of something like a Salt Marsh, so I can't really give much input to that.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I'd consider a Glasser Boatworks Wrightwater 12 if you've got a bit of coin. Either have them do a tiller with center grab bar so you can stand and cruise around or if it were me, I'd do a minimalist side console with something like a 25HP. I'd even consider a basic 12v trolling motor to throw on there even if it meant getting the shaft custom cut shorter.

Up side is that it drafts so little and is so small for 1-2 people if you ever get crazy serious about going super shallow after fish, you've got the vessel to do it.

Edit: build on here https://www.microskiff.com/threads/glasser-wrightwater-12.59500/

Pics are what I mean by minimalist side console. Looks like the did one in late December!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

JRHorne said:


> I'd consider a Glasser Boatworks Wrightwater 12 if you've got a bit of coin.
> Pics are what I mean by minimalist side console. Looks like the did one in late December!


I think that might be his 16'8" GTX?
http://glasserboats.net/boats/gtx/


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Net 30 said:


> I think that might be his 16'8" GTX?
> http://glasserboats.net/boats/gtx/


It probably is, but I was just using them as a reference as to how I'd have the 12' built. That GTX is going to be a nice piece of kit too!


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Get you a Bote Rover. You can pull that thing out of any mess you get in. I was looking at adding one, as I have a 191 Bay Scout and wanted something to get real skinny in. Now I'm passing on the Rover, selling the Scout and starting a BT Mosquito build. Ha! Good Luck!


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Marshhunt said:


> Hello all. I have been lurking here ever since we purchased a house 6 months ago on St. Helena Island In Beaufort SC. Overlooking the marsh and a tidal creek really has me wanting to explore the creeks and high tide flats while fishing. I grew up on Lake Murray in the middle of SC so I have spent a lot of time freshwater fishing but none really inshore. The million dollar question is what is the best boat for this area and type of explore-fishing? It will usually be just me but if I figure it out (that's the fun part), there will be a friend along regularly. I have been looking at everything from a BT Micro to EC Fury but looking for ideas from persons with experience. Thanks





Marshhunt said:


> Hello all. I have been lurking here ever since we purchased a house 6 months ago on St. Helena Island In Beaufort SC. Overlooking the marsh and a tidal creek really has me wanting to explore the creeks and high tide flats while fishing. I grew up on Lake Murray in the middle of SC so I have spent a lot of time freshwater fishing but none really inshore. The million dollar question is what is the best boat for this area and type of explore-fishing? It will usually be just me but if I figure it out (that's the fun part), there will be a friend along regularly. I have been looking at everything from a BT Micro to EC Fury but looking for ideas from persons with experience. Thanks





Marshhunt said:


> Hello all. I have been lurking here ever since we purchased a house 6 months ago on St. Helena Island In Beaufort SC. Overlooking the marsh and a tidal creek really has me wanting to explore the creeks and high tide flats while fishing. I grew up on Lake Murray in the middle of SC so I have spent a lot of time freshwater fishing but none really inshore. The million dollar question is what is the best boat for this area and type of explore-fishing? It will usually be just me but if I figure it out (that's the fun part), there will be a friend along regularly. I have been looking at everything from a BT Micro to EC Fury but looking for ideas from persons with experience. Thanks


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

i live in SE NC but fish as far down as Charleston.I bought an East Cape Fury a year ago.best boat Ive ever owned.downsized from a 22 bay boat my Fury is dry,poles great,fast,quick and really goes shallow.


----------



## BoDawg (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

What a great thread, very informative. Don't mean to high jack op but would love to get some insight. I am in the info gathering and research phase. I am actually thinking two boats is the answer when the time eventually comes. One with a 14" draft like a Boston Whaler or Pathfinder to serve as a family, play, fishing inshore-near shore boat and a skiff to hit the estuary.

Why are most skiffs so narrow in terms of beam? I find the beam makes the boat feel crowded.

What do people think of in terms good drafting boat? Bogue Sound/Swansboro area. Often 3 will be on boat just as often two. 

I like the Action Craft 1720 Gen 3, kevlar 7"-9" draft. Also like East Evo X 4"-7" draft. I prefer the AC cuz of the beam. I am assuming the AC would be more stable and drier when running more open areas. Fished with many guides that use AC, never had a ride that was uncomfortable. How much time do you really need a boat that drafts under 7". I would guess that with either boat be it a family/fishing boat with 14" draft or my fishing boat with a 7" draft you should be able to get on fish 12 months of the year.

Thoughts, opinions and ideas.

Cheers


----------



## Alec Smith (Jan 11, 2019)

I run a Maverick Tunnel with a 60 on the back. Floats shallow, gets me to Point A and Point B. Runs maybe 35 max. I like it, but in the big water I get a little beat up. For shallow, it’s perfect. Let me know if you need help buying a place in Beaufort. I do Real Estate in the whole County.


----------



## Marshhunt (Oct 30, 2019)

GL1960 said:


> Our son is in Beaufort and has an East Cape Glide we recently bought. So far, so good! Can’t wait to spend some time on it this spring and summer!


Did yall get the green one? I was scheduled to look at it but the person before me got it first.


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

I have a 2020 Santee 160 CC and it is fantastic in shallow water where I live.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

I lived on Edisto Island for many years and fished the creeks extensively. Keeping in mind the 6 to 7 foot tide range, you will do a lot of moving around in winding creeks where you will need to run the boat while standing up in order to see. A center console is easier for this than a side console, but when I had one it always took up room in the middle of the boat when I moved around, like throwing a cast net for shrimp while alone. Since any boat will be a compromise, here's what works for me. I picked up an old beat up 15' 9" side console skiff and its trailer for $500, stripped it down and rebuilt it the way I wanted to use it. I kept the small, low console but got rid of the steering wheel. The console now is just for housing a GPS/DF with a Navionics Platinum Plus card so I have a good satellite view of the creeks in the marsh. It also holds a VHF radio. I beefed up the top of the console and mounted a grab bar for when I am standing and using the tiller extension on the motor. The boat is very stable and the center is open.










Finally I added a new tiller steered 30hp outboard with power tilt & trim.










Just another idea of the possibilities.




.


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

If you’re still looking, here is a small story on the Santee 160 CC.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2020-santee-160-cc-review.81492/


----------



## Marshhunt (Oct 30, 2019)

Update. I ended up getting a first gen Copperhead. It has a Oystaflage wrap which appears to be a picture of oyster bed with some grass. 
















The last tiller I had was a 2-Stroke Merc so I am use to the shifter in the throttle. This boat had the shifter at the base of the tiller handle. It was a pain especially using the extension so I removed it and added a shifter on the console. I can reach it standing with the extension or sitting without. It is so much easier to dock and trailer.


----------

